# Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden



## QZA (18. Dezember 2010)

*Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

Hey Leutz,
laso ich ich suche nach ner möglichkeit 2 Festpatten zu verbinden, kla sag jetzt bestimmt jeder ganz einfach n RAID system und fertig 
aber NEIN genau das kann ich net gebrauchen!!!
ich will 2 oda auch 3 platten unabhängig von einander verbinden, soo das man problem noch andere dran hängen könnte (hoffe ihr habt verstadnen was ich will)
bzw. ich brauch einfach nur ne möglichkeit das ich mehrere platten als EINE angezeigt bekomme, mehr net

weiß net ob es sowas gibt, aber RAID definitiv net!

Gruß und danke schon ma


----------



## Murdoch (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

Wie soll das denn Deiner Meinung nach funktionieren ausser im Raid Verbund? 

Wozu brauchst Du das ausserdem? Ist das nicht egal das Du bei 3 HDDs 3 verschiedene Laufwerksbuchstaben hast? 

bzw. woher soll der controller wissen welcher cluster auf welche HDD soll, so dass Du beliebig trennen kannst?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

Du willst je nach Bedarf quasi c: nochmal größer machen durch anklemmen einer anderen HDD, oder wie? Wozu soll das gut sein? Wo soll dabei der Vorteil sein? das einzige was Du sparst ist die EINE Ebene, wo Du noch erst auf D: oder C: oder E: klicken musst, was Du aber ja sowieso tun musst. Ob Du nun Auf Arbeitsplatz bzw. Computer klickst, dann auf C:, dann auf einen Ordner zB Musik ist doch genausoviel "Arbeit", als wenn Du statt auf C: auf D: oder E: klicken "musst"... ^^


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

Stimme meinen Vorrednern zu, funktionieren tut's jedoch auch mit Software. Unter Linux nennt es sich LVM (Logical Volume Manager), wobei unter Linux mit Softlinks von Verzeichnissen noch weitere Möglichkeiten bestehen. Aber zurück zu Windows, worum es Dir vermutlich geht. Inoffiziell gibt es auch für Windows NTFS Hard- und Softlinks, weiß jedoch nicht genau, ob wie im Linux Softlinks auch mit Verzeichnissen funktionieren. Die einfachste Methode ist, auf der zweiten Festplatte keine Partition, sondern ein Volume zu definieren und diesen in der Datenträgerverwaltung unter "Laufwerksbuchstabe- oder pfad ändern" "In folgendem leeren NTFS-Ordner bereitstellen", der sich auf der ersten Festplatte befindet.


----------



## rabe08 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

JBOD - aber komm bloß nicht auf die Idee, da mal ne Platte einfach so rauszuziehen. So ein Volume hat auch seinen Stolz.

Die Sache ist am einfachsten unter (open)Solaris mit Zeta zu machen, ich kenne keine andere Implementierung, die so benutzerfreundlich ist.

Mal im Ernst: Was Du Dir vorstellst klappt nicht.


----------



## QZA (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

ne es geht um folgendes also der IIS7 unterstütz in der grundeinstellung nur einen pfad!!! in meinem falle D:/ schön und gut aber die daten die da drauf liegt sind insgesamt ein paar TB alles in allem, so da ich aber nur ein pfad angeben kann, habe ich ein problem und Raid funzt auf dem vorhandenen Board mit Max 2 platten mehr net 
also die festplatten müssen eig net ma zusammen arbeiten wie im raid sondern nur ale ein pfad angezeigt werden mehr net

oda gibt doch ne möglichkeit dem IIS 2 pfade zuzuweisen?

Gruß


----------



## tokyob (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

Keine Ahnung was ein IIS ist, aber unter Windows kann man das mit 'spanned volume' erreichen

"A spanned volume is a dynamic volume consisting of disk space on more than one physical disk. ... You need at least two dynamic disks in addition to the startup disk to create a spanned volume. You can extend a spanned volume onto a maximum of 32 dynamic disks."


----------



## 4riders_de (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Möglichkeiten 2 Festplatten zu verbinden*

"A spanned volume is a dynamic volume consisting of disk space on more than one physical disk. ..."[/QUOTE]

Das ist einfach nur ein JBOD, sollte dir eine von z.B. 4 Platten ausfallen, sind u.U. die Daten von den anderen noch "rettbar" - dies könnte aber u.U. sehr aufwendig sein.

Lieber gleich eine größere Platte kaufen oder am besten zwei wg. Redundanz.



tokyob schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ein IIS ist, aber unter Windows kann man das mit 'spanned volume' erreichen



IIS = Internet Information Services = Windows Webserver

man kann mehrere Ordner / Verzeichnisse zu einem Virtuellen zusammenfasen z.B. bei einem FTP Server - man hat 5 Ordner auf 5 Festplatten, wo jeweils Filme droben sind 
Ordner 1 = A-F
Ordner 2 = G-J
Ordner 3 = K-N
Ordner 4 = O-Q
Ordner 5 = R-Z

Ergebnis ist dann ein virtueller Ordner mit dem Inhalt A-Z

Diese funktion vom IIS funktioniert auf Dateiebene - wenn da eine Platte ausfällt sind halt einfach nur die Daten von dieser Platte weg.


----------

